# Help on AFAW 13 ' surf



## lucky strike (Jun 5, 2008)

I am trying to extend the butt on my AFAW surf-I need a piece of dicarded cut off butt about 4 to 5" long from another 13 'surf.
If anyone can help I would really appreciate it.
Thanks, LS


----------



## eric (Oct 24, 2007)

you could just use any other broken rod.. insert it in very tight.
then level the height difference with tape.
the reheatshrink the whole butt doawn.

cause afaw rods use parellel butts. even if you do get a piece of a original surf. 
your gonna need to make a male end.. and thats gonna be the hard part.
finding a dowel, then trying to grind it round to fit. sucks.

its better with the method i mentioned above. since you only inserted it in. 
later on, you can always remove it. dont mess with epoxy and stuff.


----------



## Charlie2 (May 2, 2007)

*Extending Surf Butt*

Just out of curiosity, why are you extending the butt? What are you trying to achieve?

I was contemplating cutting about a foot off the butt of mine to make it 12 feet but common sense prevailed. After thinking it over, it remains at 13 feet. I wrapped another 12 foot blank which works well. C2


----------



## lucky strike (Jun 5, 2008)

ooeric,
I already have the dowel, just need the short piece of butt


----------



## HStew (Jan 8, 2009)

years back I wrapped a Fenwick 1386 and a 1389 to which I inserted a pool stick to each(adding duckt tape to the middle and top for a better fit) and that added two extra foot to each one.they have ,of course, been changed over the years, and no longer sport those cool looking pool sticks.


----------



## mbg60 (May 11, 2008)

You could also use aluminum tubing to extend the butt.


----------



## BDreamweaver (Nov 28, 2008)

tell me the OD is and I will see what I have.
Barry


----------



## lucky strike (Jun 5, 2008)

Barry,
The diameter is 23 mm (.905).Blank is straight parallel.Some of the rods that will work are the AFAW 13 surf,the beach,the match,the rock and the big beach.All are no taper 23 and 24 mm.
Thanks,
Joe


----------

